#   >       2.0   1.0
.
     1      1.0   2.0.
  .   .     .     ,     ,   ?      ,     , , ,  ,  .
 ?

----------


## Rahsch

!
   ,   .   ,        ,          . ,  ,        .   ,  , -            .

----------

,    ,   .      ,            ,        .     -    (   )  ,       ,   ,     ,    ,       (        ,    ),        ,     (   ).   ,      ,     ,     .  ...

----------


## Rahsch

> ,      ,     ,     .


, ,  - ?      -    2       web-.

----------

1.0.     2016 ,    , ,   3.0,                 .

----------


## Winny Buh

2016         (. 1.0  2.0)   (.1.0  3.0).
 ,        2016 .      . 1.0   . 1.0      2017 .
      ,     .       . 
,         ""       2016          1

----------

> .
>      1      1.0   2.0.
>   .   .     .     ,     ,   ?      ,     , , ,  ,  .
>  ?


    ,             , .       70%  ,      .        .                ,           .       1    .        .
  . ,      7.7,    5 .

----------


## ulan

1.0  ,  2.0

----------

2.0,     107 ,   1500 .          .   ,    1.0. 2.0 ,       ,       ,      ,   .     ,         1 .      ,  ,   .    .. 
           .   ,        ,        2,2, , .        .  ,   .     !   ,     . 
2    .  3         ,  ,  100%  . 
     ,     !

----------

> 2016         (. 1.0  2.0)   (.1.0  3.0).
>  ,        2016 .      . 1.0   . 1.0      2017 .
>       ,     .       . 
> ,         ""       2016          1


  ,              .   1  2.0    2016   10  ,   1.0.      ,    7.7.  ,   
  ,  .
       (  ,  ,  ,    )     .  ,   .

----------

> ,    ,   .      ,            ,        .     -    (   )  ,       ,   ,     ,    ,       (        ,    ),        ,     (   ).   ,      ,     ,     .  ...


  .   1   ,

----------


## VLDMR

,       .  2.0   ...  "". 
 (   2015)        . 

     2.0  ...  .
, ,      (2017)   (  )  2.0.       ,   ,     .

----------


## 96

.    .109.60  ,    ,     ,

----------

,      ,   1.           .       .      1  -   .

----------

